# Flux Team bindings (and a bit of a rant)



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

I'm confused. According to them, and my own experience too, seems like the SF really is the closest option in their lineup for what you're looking for.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

LOL
Same here. Was kinda looking into them but got discarded quickly because... too stiff. I definitely dont want SF stiff, and if this Team is similar... well... too stiff. Had a look at them at the shop.. The Team are stiff, but i felt the SF stiffer.

Also the padding on the footbed. I want me some Ride Capo/Burton/Now style padding. Old messed up knees and choppy snow dont go too well.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Yeah, the SF would be my best bet but it's just barely less stiff than the DM. I was teaching g out to then to ask about the Team because there's hardly any info out on it yet. I could've sworn it was listed as a 4 flex in their initial catalogs, but maybe not.

It sounds like the binding ive been begging them to make will be coming out next year.


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

I'm yet to test my Team's out cause I'm in the southern hemi still!!!!! :rage:

But initial carpet tests tell me they have slightly more lateral flex tham my DM's, and similar heel/toe response!!!!! (carpet run, and both with stabilisers inserted)(I might actually take the stabilisers off after initial runs just to see how they go, then use them as my dedicated POW Binders)

Have ya tried the latest TT's????? 

Definitely stiffer than the DS, and softer than the SF!!!!!


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Wish there was somewhere local I could check out the Teams but no one local carries them. I may bite the bullet and just buy them.

I'll be getting them for 50% off anyway


----------



## AmberLamps (Feb 8, 2015)

This is one of my issues with FLUX as a company. I think its a mistake with the Brand to not have distinctive names for each binding. Using just two letters (TT, RK, PR, etc...) makes it very confusing for us as the consumer to differentiate, or remember what each binding is for. Where other brands have distinct names and we associate the names with the flex/use for that binding. :blahblah::blahblah::blahblah::blahblah:


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

I've talked to them about that in the past too. The Japanese are just different when it comes to their naming structures. I know that all too well. One of my biggest clients used to be Nikon.


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

AmberLamps said:


> This is one of my issues with FLUX as a company. I think its a mistake with the Brand to not have distinctive names for each binding. Using just two letters (TT, RK, PR, etc...) makes it very confusing for us as the consumer to differentiate, or remember what each binding is for. Where other brands have distinct names and we associate the names with the flex/use for that binding. :blahblah::blahblah::blahblah::blahblah:


They used to have the numbers along side the letters (ie 30, 45) that indicated the amount of fibre in the plastics used, and that used to confuse people!!!!! 

To someone that's not familiar with any brands model names, it can be confusing until you familiarise yourself with the different models?????

They've roughly been the same for years!!!!! :blahblah:


----------



## AmberLamps (Feb 8, 2015)

Im in the market for bindings, Would you guys go FLUX over Burton Malavita or Cartel. Gonna be for a NS funslinger or possibly Type Two as well as switching them out on my TRS. I can get the 2015 Cartel for $165 or the Malavita for $185 from local shop.


----------



## SkullAndXbones (Feb 24, 2014)

is this coupon specifically for flux? if not then i would just get the union atlas bindings if i were you.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

I genuinely felt like the SF was around the Malavita. If you're looking for that Cartel flex, then yeah they don't REALLY have anything.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

SkullAndXbones said:


> is this coupon specifically for flux? if not then i would just get the union atlas bindings if i were you.


Not a big fan of Union. If I don't go with Flux I'll probably go with Nitro Teams.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Nivek said:


> I genuinely felt like the SF was around the Malavita. If you're looking for that Cartel flex, then yeah they don't REALLY have anything.


Wow, that big of a difference from the DM? I've just always gone on Flux's advice that the SF was just barely softer than the DM.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Got a pair heading this way. Will let y'all know.


----------



## scotty100 (Apr 3, 2012)

linvillegorge said:


> Got a pair heading this way. Will let y'all know.


Any update LG? 

Also, I see they now list 2 bindings as a "4-med stiff", the Dl and DS??

I'm still close to buying some SFs...


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Just got them today. Won't be able to get out on them until Friday. Initial impressions are that the highback is stiff, but definitely has some torsional give. It's a strangely shaped highback. Normal height on the inside, but the outside is really low. It's also quite narrow. My guess is that it'll ride really stiff heel to toe, but quite a bit more give tip to tail. The highback is also super narrow down at the heel. Gotta think this thing is gonna have decent torsional flex. Very minimalist highback. A touch of EVA padding at the base and thats it. We'll see. They're Flux, so I doubt they'll suck.

As for the DS being a 4 out of 5 mid-stiff binding? LOL! Not unless they made BIG changes. That binding is pretty damn soft. I'd put it on the softer side of all-mountain. Great binding if you're looking for something fairly soft, but it was too soft for me. I'd call it a 2 out of 5, 2.5 max.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Ready to roll.










Highback compared to a Burton Malavita.


----------



## AmberLamps (Feb 8, 2015)

linvillegorge said:


> Ready to roll.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks sick, is that a Swift?


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

AmberLamps said:


> Looks sick, is that a Swift?


Looks like a 25.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

linvillegorge said:


> Ready to roll.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I tried those on a Funslinger @ Whistler last year.
Thought they were gonna be wicked?

Where did all the adjustments go?
I had a pair of Super Emblems that were a cunt hair too big, that were fuckin' awesome.
I only used en twice cause they were just too sloppy.

But they had every adjustment you could think of. 


I used em on the FS X so I needed to move em toe side quite a bit to make the board rideable.

But you can't adjust the forward lean really.

I didn't like em.


TT


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Yeah, I noticed that. They definitely seem to have less adjustment than I'm accustomed to from Flux. Doesn't look like there's anyway to set them up with zero forward lean, but I like a little forward lean on the types of boards I'll be using these on anyway.

I still think the Super Titans were the best pair of bindings Flux ever made.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Great bindings. Should've never doubted them. I don't know how Flux does it, but they're hands down the most comfortable bindings on the market. It can be tough to build a stiff, responsive binding that also maintains a high level of comfort, but Flux can do it. Absolutely zero pressure points or calf bite.


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

linvillegorge said:


> Great bindings. Should've never doubted them. I don't know how Flux does it, but they're hands down the most comfortable bindings on the market. It can be tough to build a stiff, responsive binding that also maintains a high level of comfort, but Flux can do it. Absolutely zero pressure points or calf bite.


I'm another happy customer havin tried my Teams out in Japan this month!!!!! 

Did you leave the stabilisers in or out on yours????? 
@timmytard The forward lean adjustment is all done at the Highback screws on these!!!!! There's numbers on the inside of the bolt holes!!!!! A bit of farkin around though, and not easily tweaked while on the mountain, that's for sure!!!!!


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

Here's a shot of them on my Swift!!!!! Fun combination!!!!!


----------



## scotty100 (Apr 3, 2012)

Mizu Kuma said:


> Here's a shot of them on my Swift!!!!! Fun combination!!!!!


So how do the teams fit into the line-up stiffness-wise? Are they stiffer than the SF/TT/DS etc.?


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

scotty100 said:


> So how do the teams fit into the line-up stiffness-wise? Are they stiffer than the SF/TT/DS etc.?


Based on a Highback Lateral Flex, with Baseplate Flex being a close second!!!!!

I would go >

RK
RL
DS
DL
TT
TEAM
SF
DM

My take!!!!! (Note that some of those bindings have been previous year models, so they may have changed slightly)


----------



## scotty100 (Apr 3, 2012)

Thank you Mizu!!!!!!!!

Are they closer to the SF in highback stiffness than say the TT?


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

scotty100 said:


> Thank you Mizu!!!!!!!!
> 
> Are they closer to the SF in highback stiffness than say the TT?


While I'm yet to bolt them on to a board that I can do a proper comparison, I'm gonna call a touch closer to SF's!!!!!


----------



## scotty100 (Apr 3, 2012)

Mizu, LG - check out the new Flux line-up for 2016/2017

Flux - zuzupopo / Catalogues - zuzupopo

3 new models XV, XF and the TM (although that looks like the Team). All 3 rated as "5" stiffness. No bindings rated at "4". XF looks like next Gen SF which is gone. DM and DL gone too.

Flux never make it easy to understand their line-up...!!!!


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Yep, trying to keep up with the Flux lineup is hard as hell. I honestly think it's a big reason why they're not more popular here stateside.


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

scotty100 said:


> Mizu, LG - check out the new Flux line-up for 2016/2017
> 
> Flux - zuzupopo / Catalogues - zuzupopo
> 
> ...


Cool!!!!!

Yeah, looks like the XV replaced the DM, the XF replaced the SF, DL and RL gone (which is no loss, as I never thought they needed these in the first place anyways), and the R2 replaces the RK!!!!! DS stays the same!!!!!


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Mizu Kuma said:


> Cool!!!!!
> 
> Yeah, looks like the XV replaced the DM, the XF replaced the SF, DL and RL gone (which is no loss, as I never thought they needed these in the first place anyways), and the R2 replaces the RK!!!!! DS stays the same!!!!!


Yeah, but I heard it's all changin' again next year.

There's gonna be an R2 D2 & C3 P0. 
Gold & Silver, haha


TT


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

timmytard said:


> Yeah, but I heard it's all changin' again next year.
> 
> There's gonna be an R2 D2 & C3 P0.
> Gold & Silver, haha
> ...


You been chillin with Yoda again?????


----------



## Calebh (Nov 12, 2016)

I have been reccomended the r2s for my all mountain salomon assassin setup but cant help but wonder are they goong to be way to soft?


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Oh by the way...... got a pair of Flux SF a couple weeks ago for a mega price. Was debating Teams but the highback was too tall and too stiff for my preferences. Also, fwd adjuster is nicer on SF. Too bad they got axed from the lineup.

Havent tried them yet....... maybe this Sat.


----------

